# Ultimate Stingsilver Rod/Reel combo???



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I just returned from a week on Hatteras Island. I probably spent 4 hours of the trip throwing a stingsilver for bluefish. About 30 minutes of that time was during a really nice blitz. 20 casts resulted in 18 hook-ups, and a dozen fish landed.

I'm not thrilled with my stingsilver setup. I am throwing a 9' Tica 1/2 - 3 oz spinning rod, with an generic spinning reel spooled with 17# tri+ mono. I am mostly ok with the rod except for the weight, but the reel is junk.

What is the ultimate setup for fishing a stingsilver. I am looking for long distance, fast retrieve and light weight. I am assuming spinner.

I'm getting old - I was worn out after that blitz.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Scroll to the bottom of the front page and see the topic i started asking about gotcha plug rods. Some good suggestions in there. Im leaning toward the Star Stellar Lite 7'


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks dude. I think I'm looking for something a little longer than you are. I'm throwing a 1.5-2oz stingsilver typically, and i'm throwing it from the beach.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh gotcha.....lol


----------



## eastboundanddown (Jul 8, 2014)

Carolina Cast Pro 1-4 ounce and penn battle spinning reel


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Alan at Tradewinds on Ocracoke set me up with a Lamiglas G1311 8'6" 1/2 - 1-1/2oz rod with a Shimano Stradic 4000 when I asked him the same question a few years back. He said that's what he throws metal with from the beach and I've been very happy with the combo. I think it was originally manufacturred as a salmon/steelhead rod. If you don't go with that particular make/model, probably any similar rod made for salmon/steelhead would be similarly good.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I also have a tica which is an ok rod . But I don't use it any more since I bought my teremar (8ft) inshore rod. I use my stradic 4k and ssv 4500. The teremar is so much more sensitive ,responsive and loads better also better backbone. it also has the cork butt which I prefer over the tica spilt grip .as far as weight I have no issues throwing it for hrs.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I would go with the ccp 1-4oz 10' rod. Stradic 4000 FI. suffix 832 20lb test with a diameter of 6lb mono.






OldBay said:


> I just returned from a week on Hatteras Island. I probably spent 4 hours of the trip throwing a stingsilver for bluefish. About 30 minutes of that time was during a really nice blitz. 20 casts resulted in 18 hook-ups, and a dozen fish landed.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with my stingsilver setup. I am throwing a 9' Tica 1/2 - 3 oz spinning rod, with an generic spinning reel spooled with 17# tri+ mono. I am mostly ok with the rod except for the weight, but the reel is junk.
> 
> ...


----------



## eastboundanddown (Jul 8, 2014)

As surffshr said the CCP 10' 1-4 will cast metal like a rocket. Tommy is a pleasure to deal with also. Can cast beyond outer bar on almost every beach I've been on in NC. Seems like blues and spanish are often just outide the bar. I use 20lb power pro braid. Might want to think about medical tape on your finger. I had a pretty good cut trying to power cast.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

eastboundanddown said:


> As surffshr said the CCP 10' 1-4 will cast metal like a rocket. Tommy is a pleasure to deal with also. Can cast beyond outer bar on almost every beach I've been on in NC. Seems like blues and spanish are often just outide the bar. I use 20lb power pro braid. Might want to think about medical tape on your finger. I had a pretty good cut trying to power cast.


use 20lb mono shock line. about 4 wraps on spool and down about to the last guide or spool. freakin braid worries me about deep finger cuts on lures around 2oz or more.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys - I go back and forth on braid for throwing stingsilvers. It's all great until I get a wind knot in the middle of the braid, then its a PITA trying to pick it out. I still get the occasional wind knot in mono, but it's much easier to undo. 

Sounds like folks are happy with the CCP 10' for throwing metal. I'm not sold on the battle for this application though. Battles seem to be a little on the heavy side and line pick up is average (34" per crank on the 4000). I have a couple of battle 6000s that I use for cobia fishing, and I love them, but what else might be better for stingsilvers? Isnt there a spinning reel with a super fast retrieve rate?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Check the Conflict out..Great Reel.. Century HJ1145 9'6.. Berkley Crystal Fireline 10 pound test 4 pound dia.. Few will out throw you with that combo. Wind Knots are Missed named, they should actually be called Operator Error Knots, if you manually close your Bail, with the Crystal, Wind knots will be a thing of the Past. Crystal is not BRAIDED, it is Micro Fused, heated and stretched, like fiber optics. Hope this helps.. 

JAM


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

JAM said:


> Check the Conflict out..Great Reel.. Century HJ1145 9'6.. Berkley Crystal Fireline 10 pound test 4 pound dia.. Few will out throw you with that combo. Wind Knots are Missed named, they should actually be called Operator Error Knots, if you manually close your Bail, with the Crystal, Wind knots will be a thing of the Past. Crystal is not BRAIDED, it is Micro Fused, heated and stretched, like fiber optics. Hope this helps..
> 
> JAM


Thanks Jam. The bail on the reel I'm using now for stingsilvers does not close automatically, so it's always closed manually with my left hand. I have no doubt that the knots I experience are due to operator error, but the bail is always closed manually. I think the cause is actually me reeling as fast as I possibly can and shaking the rod tip while I do. This creates a little slack which I then wind over. With a faster retrieve reel I wouldn't need to bust my ass reeling as fast as I am physically able to, and thus put fewer loops in the line. Just a theory.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Tommys' 11'tr in either 2-5 or 3-6 (I like the muscle of the 3-6) with any high speed longcast reel filled with Berkley 20lb super slick braid. Put a 2-3ft section of 20lb flurocarbon on the end.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

There's really not a lot wrong with the rod you've got. A little longer 1-4 oz rod would get you a little more distance,but the real problem is the line and reel. A 4000 or 5000 stradic or Sustain with 10-15# Braid or 10# mono ( my choice) is what you need.Put mono on one spool braid on the other an you'll be set.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Here is an interesting comparison of the battle and conflict: http://www.ultimateangling.co.za/index.php?topic=14587.0

I am trying to decide between a penn and a stradic.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

The rod, reel and line recomendations you have gotten are all good. Alot of times the final small differences is just someone's perference. Shorter rod a little lighter, won't cast as far. Smaller line goes further, might break off more. Some of it is just what you like.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

JAM said:


> Check the Conflict out..Great Reel.. Century HJ1145 9'6.. Berkley Crystal Fireline 10 pound test 4 pound dia.. Few will out throw you with that combo. Wind Knots are Missed named, they should actually be called Operator Error Knots, if you manually close your Bail, with the Crystal, Wind knots will be a thing of the Past. Crystal is not BRAIDED, it is Micro Fused, heated and stretched, like fiber optics. Hope this helps..
> 
> JAM


Jam,
Do you use a shock leader or any length of flouro-carbon on the set up as a bite-leader or just the Crystal?
Thanks!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The 10' CCP Rod, Stratic 4000 due to the 6.3 to 1 retrieve ratio, 12 lb Sukuma Mono and a 15 or 20 lb. Fluorocarbon Shock Leader ------ that's the setup I used and it worked great for Blues and Spanish ---- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Phaedrus said:


> Jam,
> Do you use a shock leader or any length of flouro-carbon on the set up as a bite-leader or just the Crystal?
> Thanks!


24 inches of Flouro, just as a bite leader.. JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> use 20lb mono shock line. about 4 wraps on spool and down about to the last guide or spool. freakin braid worries me about deep finger cuts on lures around 2oz or more.


my mistake.
All those wraps I meant for bait fishing. For sting silvers some fluorocarbon about 18" or so is all you need


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Ultimate Stingsilver rod for me would be a Zziplex Powertex Bass with an Abu 6500, preferably a high speed. For spinning I have an Allstar 1265 also known as the "Spanish Buster" but eventually I am going to rebuild it for a conventional reel. I like the Allstar but the Zziplex gets much more distance. The Century CCP mentioned above would all make fine Stingsilver rods.

John


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've got a 10' ccp, with a shimano albrid, loaded with 14lb fireline crystal. It makes me smile every time I see that stingsilver hit the water, if I can even see it hit the water. Shimano just released an American version of the albrid, the ultegra.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

if you like your rod check out the okuma trio 40 size it weighs 11oz and sports a 6.2:1 retrieve laod it up with suffix 832 in 10lb, a flouro bite leader, and you're hot.


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

I was in Hatteras for two weeks using a cast pro, 11 ft, 2-5 oz spinner with a Penn conflict 4000 and 20 lb crystal fusion throwing metal and bottom fishing all day, every day. It is light weight, casts a mile, and had zero wind knots the entire two weeks. I also have the cast pro, 13 ft, 3-6 oz and IS too big and heavy for metal tossing but great for bait fishing. They both have great bite detection when fishing with bait.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like a rod that is md. heavy and rated to 3 oz.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

surffshr said:


> I would go with the ccp 1-4oz 10' rod. Stradic 4000 FI. suffix 832 20lb test with a diameter of 6lb mono.


I built a lightweight CPS 10' 1-4 with single-foot Fuji KL guides for my wife. It's mated with a Stradic 4000 FI spooled with 14# Fireline. It casts like a rocket and it's light enough for her to hold for hours. She's actually used it more for bait fishing where it also works well and has caught some really nice fish on it. I've had it bowed over in a 'C' fighting a large ray. No problems with the KL guides or the blank holding up to some serious abuse.

The only problem we've had with the Stradic is the line roller bearing doesn't like saltwater. I replaced it with a ceramic bearing a couple of years ago and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

I ordered and received my CPS 10' 1-4 factory today and will be trying it out on the OBX this weekend. I will be putting a Shimano Ultegra 5500 XSC on it. I tend to toss more Cast Masters (when I can find them) than Stingsilvers but I hope to get results like I have heard about from the rod. For tossing mirrorlures I have a very old St. Croix 8 ft that tosses them pretty well.


----------

